# boats out now



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

There are some boats that made it out this morning around the islands are. Empty trailers at some of the ramps. Might wait till this cold spell passes before i give it a go.


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its good to see the ramps open but before we put our boat in we will wait for the water to warm up to at least 38 to 40 !!! before we launch and the ice will be gone for sure !!! 


Thanks, for the Info,
kwalleye1
Fish Hard but always Fish Safe !!!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Same here kwalleye


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

The water on the bottom is 39 degrees always under the ice.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Got mine uncovered last weekend. A little cleaning and waxing and time to launch. By the last one of this month are my plans or sooner ?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Any chance of billows cracking when water temp is below 40 degrees?
Or leaking any worse due to the water being so cold.


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 9, 2012)

Hoping for a report from the empty trailers that you saw today. We are planning on fishing Th and Fri. Satellite image is cloudy so can't count on it. Hope you guys started '13 with a bang. Standing by.....


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

any open seats for the jig bite. Looking to learn how to do this.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayman said:


> Any chance of billows cracking when water temp is below 40 degrees?
> Or leaking any worse due to the water being so cold.


Not if everything is tight like it should be.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Carpman said:


> There are some boats that made it out this morning around the islands are. Empty trailers at some of the ramps. Might wait till this cold spell passes before i give it a go.


Carpman

What ramps were they at?

Thanks


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a state ramp at Mazurik by Marblehead and a state ramp at catawba, if u dont mind paying a little and trailering a little farther west u can put in a Wild Wings or Turtle Creek then u will be at the reef complex !!!
Hope this helps u find a place !!!

kwalleye1
Fish Hard but always Fish Safe,
CH. 72


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks K

I'm familiar with the ramps listed. I just wasn't sure which ones were free of ice.


----------



## ShortHanded (Apr 16, 2012)

eyedreamn said:


> Thanks K
> 
> I'm familiar with the ramps listed. I just wasn't sure which ones were free of ice.


Getting the itch Dave, lol.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Jack, I'm scratching my itch this week. Send you some pics.....sorry pal. ;-)

I'm not sure we are gonna be able to hook up in april. April 3 is my surgery date. Get em while I can, I guess.

Will post a report thursday night.


----------



## ShortHanded (Apr 16, 2012)

eyedreamn said:


> Jack, I'm scratching my itch this week. Send you some pics.....sorry. ;-)


sure, go ahead, torture me... come on April!


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Eyedreamn, i would like to wish you the best results on ur upcoming surgery, have a strong recovery and we will see u on the water !!!!

kwalleye1
Fish Hard but always Fish Safe,
Ch.72


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Keye1

Thanks a lot man! This is the secound surgery in 6 months on the same shoulder. I'm just ready to get my life back. Good thing is I'm home spending time with the baby and the wife is paying the bills!

See you out there man.


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

Thursday and Friday don''t look to bad... Anyone out there today???


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 9, 2012)

Myself and eyedreamn are pulling out of Pittsburgh in an hour. Gonna give it hell Th and Fri.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I have my doubts anyone was out today. That NW winds was smokin today.
I will be out tomorrow afternoon and Friday.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

good luck guys lookin forward to a report... hoping to come up on friday morn if the water clarity is decent


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Will also be out Friday. Not sure if turtle creek will have enough water or not. May end up at Catawba.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Water clarity went to crap after today. Didn't see anyone out at all......them seas were rough today! Good luck this weekend guys.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

And ofcourse no usable satalite images. I was afraid of that. Let's hope it doesn't go like 2011.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't say that Jim. Your right it was one of the worst springs ever for spring fishing.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Cant wait!!!!!!!!:b


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Dave eyedreamn just called on the phone from the reefs water is muddy 3" clairity at best he was at cone reef lots of marks no takers trolling or jigging he says they are gonna call it soon so good guys water is only 32 degreees


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Found 16" south of kelleys . Best clarity I seen all day. Lots if marks but still waiting for the first one.


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 9, 2012)

On are way back to Pittsburgh. Stay home and kiss the wives.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Found 16" south of kelleys . Best clarity I seen all day. Lots if marks but still waiting for the first one.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Where did you guys launch and how was the water level at the ramps? Looks like sat we are going to go for a boat ride and hope for cleaner water and hungry fish


----------

